# How many apptitude are there?



## Zrain25 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok to get to the point I signed up for the union in march. I'm still in high school takeing the electrical course I was in skills USA and won second for nh the top kid in my class and the the union and I had a good talk and they wanted me to Join. They said after I take the test and pass and the interview I can
Be working by late June. Well I was all ready for the test I get in my car about to go on the highway and the car broke down around 720 the test was at 8 there's no way I could of made it. I have to wait till tomorrow to see when the next test is when I call them but I'm just freaking out bevause I thought they only had one test a year! 

Dm you guys know if the test are monthly or yearly. Thanks guys


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty sure there's only one shot at it dude seriously frowned upon to miss at least down here in jersey. Give the local a call and explain.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I would tell you all about how understanding people in construction are about being late but I would be ****ing lying. Whether you are telling the truth or not I will tell you that construction people are used to hearing much, much better lies from people who actually skip obligations because they were busy with a motel room full of hookers and a teener, 8th, or oz of some type of powder-based drug.

That said, it is better to assume that that is what they think and start from step one again. They likely have 8 times as many people applying than will get a chance, they need to figure out how tell tell the 7 people or whatever that they won't be needed and you just made it easier. So you may have lost your chance now, but you can always try again. But whatever the hell you do don't assume that union construction people will ever forgive tardiness. As a matter of fact, take a lesson from the teachers association (union) and be 15 minutes early AND expect not to be paid. Tough talk, I know, I personally hate being early, passionately, but I hate working too and I would've never lasted by making it a habit of being late.

good luck, btw!


----------



## d80hunter (Apr 7, 2013)

I would get the transportation problems taken care of. Excuses are not really tolerated since so many lie and honestly no one really cares about anyone's problems. The JATC is tough stuff. I have seen people who could work the system due to relation yet the aprrenticeship wouldn't take their crap.

At one point in my apprenticeship I drove 100 miles a day for 18 months. It sucks that vehicles and gas is so expensive.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think it would make a difference. I would be more concerned mastering the English language


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

1 test -- 30 math, 25 seq. math, 20 paper folds, 85 red. comp.,45 mech reas.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

He meant how many per year... My test was only 33 math 36 reading.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jbowyer24 said:


> He meant how many per year... My test was only 33 math 36 reading.


I was pissed that they had the math first as that threw my timing off. The questions are pretty basic and easy but the set up hurt me a little (maybe that's on purpose). They said take your time with the math you have plenty of time - so I did and had like 8 left with 2 minutes - I was like WTF :wallbash: -- that made me rush other parts when I didn't need to. 

If anyone is taking the test (at least the kind that I had) - do the math as fast as you possibly can and take your time on the paper/reading/mech reasoning you have more time than you might think.


----------

